# Biofeedback



## Lisab (Nov 11, 2004)

Anyone know anything about biofeedback? I think it's a mind-over-matter type of thing. I've heard it's good for controlling stress/anxiety, especially in conjunction with IBS (I have IBS-C).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I did biofeedback for migraines and it does seem to help with the learning how to relax sort of thing that is good for stress reduction as well as pain management.K.


----------

